# PETA's Cooking Mama Is Disturbing...



## ore0 (Jun 6, 2010)

I almost threw up...

I'm sure this isn't any recent news, but PETA made an unauthorized version of Cooking Mama: http://www.peta.org/cooking-mama/index.asp
I couldn't get past the second level without feeling violated and disturbed...

And thats weird, because normally I can play super violent and bloody games, but this one is just messed up...
I mean, I always thought PETA was weird, but that is just gross...


----------



## basher11 (Jun 6, 2010)

that's a disturbing game...

now i dont feel like playing cooking mama anymore....


----------



## YayMii (Jun 6, 2010)

PETA uses scare tactics and porn to get people to become vegetarian.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 6, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> PETA uses scare tactics and porn to get people to become vegetarian.


They also have an agenda against people with size issues, cause god knows only huge penised people should be allowed to live and breathe


----------



## quezcotl (Jun 6, 2010)

the reason why I cant take PETA serious is because they are "INSANE".
They protest fable because you can kick a chicken in a simulation game. oh-noes!!!
What do these people think happends in GTA? but thats humans, humans are disgusting unless they are gay,vegetarians,democrats or work in hollywood.

If your famous, and are willing to drop your cloths anyday, Peta loves you.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 6, 2010)

Why can't the real Cooking Mama games be that awesome? >.>


----------



## ore0 (Jun 6, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> They also have an agenda against people with size issues, cause god knows only huge penised people should be allowed to live and breathe
> *snip*


I went to fishinghurts.com
They made a petition to call fish "seakittens" so that people wont want to fish them


----------



## injected11 (Jun 6, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> PETA uses scare tactics and porn to get people to become vegetarian.


It's sad that quite a bit of animal suffering is written off by people who call much of PETA's legitimate footage a "scare tactic". The blatant cruelty and almost complete disregard for the animals' lives is SUPPOSED to scare you as a human being, because it's disgusting and horrible. How are they to depict the suffering in a way you'd understand, or even pay attention to, without showing you exactly what is done?

P.S. - I'm not a member of PETA, but do agree with many of their ideals.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

Played that months ago, yeah was disturbing but I have a strong stomach.
>_>


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 6, 2010)

Both me and my friend played that a long time ago.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 6, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 6, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> The blatant cruelty and almost complete disregard for the animals' lives is SUPPOSED to scare you as a human being, because it's disgusting and horrible. How are they to depict the suffering in a way you'd understand, or even pay attention to, without showing you exactly what is done?


Someone with sense on gbatemp?  Wonders will never cease.

Good game, better than the original.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 6, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I post about people writing off the suffering, so you respond by doing it again?


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope they get a law suit against them.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 6, 2010)

and... they haven been sue for copyright infridgement? 

go peta and more of their insane crap.. i wanna be a member of peta, seems all i need is an insane mind and i have a nice salary to go with


----------



## quezcotl (Jun 6, 2010)

Injected11, the issue here is how PETA always try to make it so that each farmer or slaughter house treat their animals equal. its bullshit and if you ever worked on a farm or know anyone at a slaughterhouse you would know so.
they are also media whores who just seek famous ppl who are famous for their looks, not their brain.
But anyway, im not like PETA, im not gonna throw all under the bus, some of peta's discoveries are good, and need to be taken serious. However, when you cry wolf all day, don't expect people to come to you when the wolf shows up. Thats why  I dislike PETA:

I'm also against hunting, and yet I know some hunters who are legit who actually benefit the forest in the long run, and doesnt fuck up the balance when choosing a target in the forest.
Not everything is black & white, but according to PETA...


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 6, 2010)

I wanted to throw up. That game is....awful and disturbing.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 6, 2010)

i cant stand PETA


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah it all makes sense now

PETA hates eating animals because they all suck at making turkey dinner.
That dinner looked god awful after I was done making it.

Poor guys.

Fun game though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw what a happy ending .......


----------



## injected11 (Jun 6, 2010)

quezcotl said:
			
		

> Injected11, the issue here is how PETA always try to make it so that each farmer or slaughter house treat their animals equal. its bullshit and if you ever worked on a farm or know anyone at a slaughterhouse you would know so. *I advise you read up more on PETA before you try telling people what they do.*
> they are also media whores who just seek famous ppl who are famous for their looks, not their brain. *Just like every media outlet, advertisement, and the majority of people in the world.*
> But anyway, im not like PETA, im not gonna throw all under the bus, some of peta's discoveries are good, and need to be taken serious. However, when you cry wolf all day, don't expect people to come to you when the wolf shows up. Thats why  I dislike PETA: *Showing what is happening is vastly different than "crying wolf". I have no idea what point you were trying to make.*
> I'm also against hunting, and yet I know some hunters who are legit who actually benefit the forest in the long run, and doesnt fuck up the balance when choosing a target in the forest. *Professional hunters are hired to thin out the numbers of many animals that would otherwise overpopulate, over-eat, then slowly starve to death. The hunters are actually keeping the balance, and they donate the meat and hides to charities that can use them. And yes I see this as more humane, as a bullet in the eye-socket = instant death and no prolonged suffering.*
> Not everything is black & white, but according to PETA...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 6, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> quezcotl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PETA do tell the truth in their campaign, but they're extremists.
They take their ideals too far...and they do a lot of things wrong.

Such as killing animals instead of letting them become pets. (because being a pet is harsh and cruel, dying prematurely apparently isn't).
Haven't you heard how PETA had to fight to not officially be labeled a slaughterhouse because of how many innocent animals their organization has 'saved' (killed)?
They're insane.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian, and even I hate PETA.


----------



## Frogman (Jun 6, 2010)

grr how do i post a embed thingy


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 6, 2010)

Kind of a disturbing game, i hope they get sued, and yeah PETA are too extremist...


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 6, 2010)

I love animals, they're delicious!
I don't see the big deal about this game. It's funny. Although I have no problem with shooting and field dressing an animal I'm going to have for dinner.
My cat and I love to meat together. Now that is cute thing to see.


----------



## Frogman (Jun 6, 2010)

_Post deleted._


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 6, 2010)

PETA and Westboro Baptist Church should combine their resources and form one gigantic collective asshole


----------



## injected11 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> PETA do tell the truth in their campaign, but they're extremists.
> They take their ideals too far...and they do a lot of things wrong.
> 
> Such as killing animals instead of letting them become pets. (because being a pet is harsh and cruel, dying prematurely apparently isn't).
> ...


It's a catch-22. If they weren't extremists, very few would notice them. If they are extremists, they're seen as "insane".

I agree with many of their ideals, but not their actions. This is why I am not a member of PETA nor a vegetarian. I can't keep my mouth shut when people brush off the torture of animals just because of some crazy things they have heard about some organization, though. The suffering of animals shouldn't be ignored.

PETA may have corrupted the message, but don't let that make you ignorant or heartless.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 6, 2010)

I think peta should be truthful meat is perfectly healthy to eat and even necessary for brain development in children. The reason why everyone is getting fat and sick is because of processed food. Corn syrup, pluralized grains mixed with color and gums, hydrogenated vegetable oil and trans fat. Notice that all the really bad things are made out of vegetables. I don't see my vegetarian friends being any healthier that their meat eating counter parts. In fact most of them with a few exceptions are soft and or fat. Look at the people of Argentina. They eat more beef per capita that any other people on earth and they're healthy and thin. I eat meat and lots of fruit and green vegetables, a balanced diet. I'm lean and I have great abs.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry if i put the topic in the wrong place.
When I posted it I was thinking more about cooking mama and less about PETA for some reason


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 6, 2010)

Meat is necessary for brain development?  Where did you pull that fallacy from?

As both a registered nutrtionist AND a parent of a child who has never eaten meat I just want to LOL at you.

Are you really arguing that "bad things are made out of vegetables"?  *Refined* corn, *artificially* coloured grain, trans fat/hydro oil.  All Man made, not vegetables in their natural state.  Meat in moderation isn't _THAT_ unhealthy, nor is it necessary.  Unfortunately the levels of meat consumption in the west (and more & more in asia) is neither moderate nor sustainable.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 6, 2010)

It got boring after "Mash the Tofu"

With the terrible controls, it was only interesting during the gruesome parts.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 6, 2010)

Peta can't be taken seriously, they actually kill cows for no appearant reason.

This game is pretty old as well I remember playing it in Nov 2008.


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

That was...wrong...there's something wrong with whoever made that...


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Meat is necessary for brain development?  Where did you pull that fallacy from?
> 
> As both a registered nutrtionist AND a parent of a child who has never eaten meat I just want to LOL at you.
> 
> Are you really arguing that "bad things are made out of vegetables"?  *Refined* corn, *artificially* coloured grain, trans fat/hydro oil.  All Man made, not vegetables in their natural state.  Meat in moderation isn't _THAT_ unhealthy, nor is it necessary.  Unfortunately the levels of meat consumption in the west (and more & more in asia) is neither moderate nor sustainable.


Meat isn't necessary but vegetarians DO have to be careful what they eat. I have a friend who is a veggie and because she doesn't eat the right veg has an iron deficiency and is being outright told she has to eat some meat to regain it. I advise against getting into an argument with Pliskron, my friend, he is a caricature of the West.

I'm not against vegetarians and think that they're stupid for believing what they will but I think they should leave others to make their own decisions on meat. I will admit that a lot of the time the animals are kept in cruel conditions and I believe that is extremely wrong but stopping everybody eating meat is NOT the answer. What will we do with all the cows that depend on us for food and shelter? They don't know how to live any other way. The same goes for all farmyard creatures. Stopping eating meat and removing a whole industry will cause incredible repurcusions throughout the world in economic and health standpoints.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 6, 2010)

I completed it, the game sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should make the controls better, more people may play it, and stuff like shape the tofu is terrible


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 6, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Meat isn't necessary but vegetarians DO have to be careful what they eat.
> No, we all as humans; veg*n as well as omnivores have to watch what we eat.  As a Registered Public Health Nutritionist it was my job to inform the ignorant public about food.
> 
> 
> ...


What?  Just what?!  They rely on us for food and shelter?  Do you know how "farm animals" are treated? (hint, farms don't really exist much any more, factory farming changed that after WW2).

The cows who "rely on us" will live to a natural age, not be pumped with antibiotics and will eventually die.  That is what happens.


----------



## updowners (Jun 6, 2010)

I remember seeing this posted on gbatemp aaaaaaaaages ago.

Edit: Yep, right here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116362&hl=


----------



## pitman (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't remember the last time I ate turkey, now I have a craving for it.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 7, 2010)

i hope who ever makes cooking mama sues the shit out of peta for this... also i thought super chick sisters was bad... but this is worst.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 7, 2010)

this game makes me hungry


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you kidding me?  The entire Gulf of Mexico is going extinct.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't agree on this Veggi stuff. I mean if everyone in the world were vegans then the animals would over populate. And also we would consume double the vegetation than we consume now to replace the meat, now don't forget about the animals consume rate also. We would eventually have to start eating grass! That is if the animals don't finish it first....


----------



## monkat (Jun 7, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> I don't agree on this Veggi stuff. I mean if everyone in the world were vegans then the animals would over populate. And also we would consume double the vegetation than we consume now to replace the meat, now don't forget about the animals consume rate also. We would eventually have to start eating grass! That is if the animals don't finish it first....



You sound oh so smart right now, I'm truly jealous of your intellect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You are absolutely right in that the world cannot sustain the current human population on foods of non-animal sources, but that does not mean that the rate at which we kill them, as well as the manner in which they are raised for the sake of dying, should remain how it is. As is, people waste food, throw it in for no reason, and consume a meat-to-fruit/veggie ratio that is just generally unhealthy; these people are wasting their own health as well as others' lives - that's the main reason I became a vegetarian, to at least _try_ to compensate for those disgusting acts.

For the record, as I said, the typical American diet ratio (meat-to-fruit/veggie/etc - made it up) is way out of whack, eating large portions of meat at every meal, and having most vegetables coming from V8 or potato chips that have '1 serving of vegetables!'. It would way more than double our consumption of vegetation if we switched to a 100% vegetarian diet. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "now don't forget about the animals consume rate also." (I think it's just grammatically silly, but it is about 4:00am, so maybe I'm just reading it wrong), but if you were talking about herbivorous animals, then yeah. We give them foods as it is - more, in fact, than they would ever get in the wild, especially fat-rich foods. Animals would typically just eat grass and leaves, and things like that, with a side of vegetables when available. Also, just for the record, humans can not live on grass as you implied (at least in my interpretation - again, 4am, but yeah). Grass is almost entirely sugars. It doesn't taste terrible actually, in my opinion, but it can only extend a life of starvation for a little while - it's good for quick energy when you're in a bind though.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Seriously, there are 300 million+ Americans. It's a necessary evil, from a realistic standpoint. We'd have no other way to get people their meat at an affordable price if there weren't such horrible conditions.


----------



## DCG (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   it shows us yet again how insane peta is.......  
and the last part about the animal sanctuary's  remembers me about the south park episode......


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 7, 2010)

It was fun killing the turkey =D


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 7, 2010)

Peta gives animal rights groups a terrible rep. Have you seen the flier comic they handed out at a school without permission about how "Your Mommy Kills Animals"? Features a "mom" in an apron with a butcher knife killing an adorable cartoon rabbit with a look of abject terror on it's face. Oh, and the one they handed out at school too that features rotting fox carcasses with maggots all over them.

And the fun fact that the animals Peta "rescues" don't get adopted out? An investigation proved that 99% of the animals that go into Peta get put to sleep and the bodies stored in a mass freezer until they can be dumped. They caught several Peta employees dumping animal bodies and autopsies proved there was nothing wrong with the animals at all. They were young and healthy and would have been fine to adopt out. There were a whole crapload of charges brought against them and there's a huge controversy over whether or not to revoke Peta's tax exempt status as a charity organization.


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 7, 2010)

They seem like a Nazi organisation. So if it's supposed to mean "People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals" then they contradict themselves, I don't see how it's ethical to put a perfectly healthy animal down.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jun 7, 2010)

hahahah that was a fun game lol , should do one with people : D


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> It's a necessary evil, from a realistic standpoint. We'd have no other way to get people their meat at an affordable price if there weren't such horrible conditions.


And is that really a critical necessity? Do all these people really have to have meat for every single meal? Is it "necessary" to have choice cuts (because _nobody_ eats offal) at low prices, every day? Meat is not "affordable"; it's _dirt cheap_. _Realistically_, that's _completely unnecessary_. _Realistically_, you need meat two to three times a week, _not_ four times a day. _Realistically_, the amount of meat you'd be able to produce free range (and not in boxes) would be more than enough to satisfy the actual _need_ for meat, everything above that is unnecessary and wasteful. I eat meat, I'm not against eating meat, but claiming that it's "necessary" for everyone to have access to dirt cheap meat at all times is a spoiled and wasteful outlook, and completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 7, 2010)

If PETA tried to sue me for my freezing to half-death and having to kill and skin an animal of its thick hides to keep myself warm, I'd damn myself for not jamming an arrow from my bow to their mouths just so they can shut the fuck up.

I was dying back there, and yet you wiseasses only think about cute fluffy animals (and hypocritically ignore snakes and other "ugly" creatures). Actually that's one other reason why I think PETA is a lost cause for an organization.

I want these people to stay 1km away each person who is less stupid, and if I ever find out that anyone in my class is a PETArd, I'm going to exhaust my physical resources to stay as far back away from him/her as I can. PETA makes salad taste even more repulsive without feta cheese. You want me to be part-vegan for once? Stop acting like idiots.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 7, 2010)

After seeing the turkey in the pumpkin-thing when it loaded, I quickly X'd it out. I can assume what kind of game it would be. People have the sickest minds in this world.


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 7, 2010)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> If PETA tried to sue me for my freezing to half-death and having to kill and skin an animal of its thick hides to keep myself warm, I'd damn myself for not jamming an arrow from my bow to their mouths just so they can shut the fuck up.
> 
> I was dying back there, and yet you wiseasses only think about cute fluffy animals (and hypocritically ignore *snakes and other "ugly" creatures*). Actually that's one other reason why I think PETA is a lost cause for an organization.
> 
> I want these people to stay 1km away each person who is less stupid, and if I ever find out that anyone in my class is a PETArd, I'm going to exhaust my physical resources to stay as far back away from him/her as I can. PETA makes salad taste even more repulsive without feta cheese. You want me to be part-vegan for once? Stop acting like idiots.


Snakes are far from ugly. They're sexy. Although I'm all for the ethical treatment of ALL animals I totally agree with you. It annoys me that PETA push vegetarianism on people when people have to think "what about animals", they kill for their benefit. Must we make crocodiles vegetarian because we think eating a water buffalo is cruel? Hell no. People should be able to eat other animals to survive, but animals must be treated "kindly". PETA just talk complete crap.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

One of the reasons why PETA is a bunch of fucking morons.

As a vegetarian for ethical reasons, they offend me and give me a bad name. If you're going to make Cooking Mama look bad because she occasionally throws some meat with the vegetables, then I guess that a huge majority of the human population are bad. Cooking Mama is about goddamn cooking, not slaughtering animals.

I hope this shit gets taken down. Go at them Nintendo. They don't deserve a dime.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

Just had a look; doesn't evoke any physical reactions at all though.

They're still messed up.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 7, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> It annoys me that PETA push vegetarianism on people when people have to think "what about animals", they kill for their benefit. Must we make crocodiles vegetarian because we think eating a water buffalo is cruel? Hell no. People should be able to eat other animals to survive, but animals must be treated "kindly". PETA just talk complete crap.


Just what?  Nobody is trying to make any animal vegetarian.  You are just making things up, and using that as a reason to dislike a group of people (and as new-welfarists, I also dislike peta - but for very different reasons to you).


The (lack of) intelligence on gbatemp has always surprised me, but some threads just show it far more than others.  Guess it is still the school-holidays?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate PETA. Why ? The organization has practiced euthanasia for years. Since 1998 PETA has killed more than 17,000 animals, nearly 85 percent of all those it has rescued. Shelters around the country kill 4 million animals every year; by some estimates, more than 80 percent of them are healthy. In recent years those grim statistics have split the animal rights community. Ironically, PETA has emerged as a strong proponent of euthanasia.

A no-kill shelter is an animal shelter where animals are only euthanized if they are too sick to be treated or too aggressive to be suitable for adoption,. No-kill shelters reject euthanasia as a means of population control. No-kill shelters are trying to end this killing by increasing the demand for shelter dogs and cats and reducing the supply by reducing the number of animals born and thus the number of animals which end up in shelters, and through increased spay/neuter, including low-cost/free help for low-income people.

A no-kill shelter is better than PETA. PETA is the WORST kind of hypocrite!!!


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 7, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Snakes are far from ugly. They're sexy.



Yes. Yes they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a lovely ball python named Scylla.

Is PETA gonna tell me it's not ok for her to eat the mice I feed her?

Psh. Humans have been omnivores for millenia. It's what nature made us. It's not unnatural for us to eat meat any more than it's unnatural for any other predator to eat meat. Excessive cruelty to the animals we kill for food/resources is unnecessary, sure, but there's nothing wrong with eating meat. It's nature's food chain just as much as every other predator/prey setup in the animal world.

EDIT: to rockmanforte: I agree with you. That's why I would donate to the SPCA over PETA. They only euthanize animals if it's the only option and they go out of their way to find homes for every animal they bring in.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 7, 2010)

The only good thing related to PETA is that Sasha Grey pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am trying to become vegetarian, for various reasons, one of them is because I disapprove hurting/killing animals. The only exception is if it is to feed carnivore animals, so pet food is OK


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 7, 2010)

The end of the game was possibly the stupidest thing I've ever seen.

Oh, and by the way, you don't even kill the turkey in the game. It's already dead.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

And I'm fairly sure people aren't so careless when they prepare turkey.


----------



## Salax (Jun 7, 2010)

I just played this game. The funniest part had to be when the eggs started bleeding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

